# Sony HCR-GTR888. Fuente con +7V en vez de +13V



## Sr. Domo (Sep 10, 2014)

Hola!

Recurro a ustedes porque no le encuentro la solución a este problemita. 

Me trajeron un estéreo sony genezi HCR-GTR888, presenta el síntoma de que parece como si estuviera desconectado. Revisé fusibles y todo OK, en el PCB principal las líneas de +13V hay +7.66V

Procedí a cambiar el integrado STRY6763 que es el circuito PWM, revisé todos los componentes a su alrededor, capacitores, diodos, resistencias... y nada! sigue en 7V. 

Alguien puede darme una ayudita? Ya le dí como 10 vueltas a esa parte y no hay nada anormal, cuando lo conecto no hay nada recalentado ni ruidos raros (es fuente switching).

Qué otra cosa debería revisar? Ahora voy a revisar el trafo de ferrita, ya que es el último en revisar.

El dueño dijo que cuando lo encendió, encendió correctamente, puso música y todo, pero a media canción se apagó totalmente.
Se puede decir que la última vez que lo usaron, duró menos de 2 minutos funcionando correctamente.

Salu2!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2014)

Y los                                rectificadores ?


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y los                                rectificadores ?



Medí continuidad del rectificador y estos son los resultados:

En directa: 372
En reversa: Infinito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2014)

Ummmmm , me ha pasado que midieran perfecto a tester y no trabajaban , cambia los de la salida de la conmutada


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 10, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ummmmm , me ha pasado que midieran perfecto a tester y no trabajaban , cambia los de la salida de la conmutada



Ok. Veré si encuentro uno igual o similar, lo cambio y comento los resultados.

----

Acabo de cambiar el rectificador por otro similar y sigue en 7V  otra sugerencia?



Lo que no he comentado es que si es normal que al conectar la fuente haya un "bajón" en las líneas de alimentación, así como cuando se conecta una fuente convencional, el típico "bajón" que hay. 

Pero lo raro es, se produciría un bajón así por un capacitorcito de menos de 1000uF? bueno, ya que estos bajones son por los capacitores electrolíticos.


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola, por lo pronto aquí te dejo una liga del Manual de servicio. Que supongo ya has de tener.

No se si ya intentaste "aislar" la fuente de las demás tarjetas, ya que varias tarjetas se alimentan de los +13 volts, así que es difícil, teniendo conectado todo saber por que esta caída la tensión, si sigues el diagrama a bloques 5.4 (en la pagina 20 del manual que comparto) podrás apreciar lo que te digo; los +13 volts alimentan a una SUB-fuente y de esta se surten:



el driver de Leds
+9 V (IC803)
+4 V (IC804)
+3.3 V (IC801)
+9 Volts (IC802)


Ya teniendo el archivo PDF del diagrama abierto, puedes auxiliarte del acrobat reader, para no perderte en la inmensidad del diagrama; utilizando la herramienta de "buscar" y así ubicar tanto física como esquemáticamente los componentes (ejemplo IC803)

Espero esto te ayude en algo, en su momento así arregle un aparato similar y el culpable fue un diodo Zener en los reguladores posteriores y que provocaba la caída de tensión.

En fin, suerte y recibe un cordial saludo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 11, 2014)

Hola!

El manual de servicio completo ya lo tengo, no trae el circuito de la fuente...

Las mediciones se hacen directamente de la fuente, para ser exacto, mido directamente del conector que va hacia las demás placas. Hice una prueba con todo conectado y otras con la fuente desconectada de todo. Los 7V permanecen hasta la placa del micro. 

Empiezo a creer que es el trafo o esos transistores SMD que trae la fuente, pero ningún componente se ve recalentado ni dañado, tal vez hoy revisé los componentes SMD.

Salu2!


----------



## EdoNork (Sep 11, 2014)

¿Cuántos transistores de salida lleva?
Quizá tenga uno frito y solo esté regulando media onda.
Prueba voltajes a la salida de esos transistores.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 11, 2014)

La fuente "del sistema" o la fuente con el problema lleva un circuito integrado STRY6763, es el encargado del PWM. Se lo cambié por uno nuevo y el síntoma persiste. Tiene un diodo rectificador que es el FMXG12S, también se lo cambié y todo igual.

Se me ocurrió medir el optoacoplador de esta fuente y en el led marca 1.40V y del otro lado marca 0.7V, eso fue hace rato cuando estaba revisando ese componente.

Con eso de que regule media onda, como que me entró la inquietud de ver el puente de diodos, ya que es sólo uno para toda la fuente en general. Podría ser lo que dices y por eso me marca poco más de la mitad del voltaje! Que cosas! No se me ocurrió revisar el bendito puente de diodos! 

Revisé el relay pero el puente de diodos no...

Intentaré activar la fuente del ampli, veremos si presenta el mismo síntoma. Si está igual con que no da el voltaje requerido, entonces el problema viene desde la sección de los 120V~

Ya les cuento más tarde si encontré al culpable de todo esto o si sigue necia la fuente 

Salu2!


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 11, 2014)

Si el opto te marco entre los pines 3 y 4 desconectado esta MALO!!!  por lo que se ve tienes un problema de realimentacion (si todas las fuentes estan alteradas) si es solo una fuente la alterada pues debes buscar por ahi el capacitor filtro o su carga o algo asi, chaoooo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 11, 2014)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si el opto te marco entre los pines 3 y 4 desconectado esta MALO!!!  por lo que se ve tienes un problema de realimentacion (si todas las fuentes estan alteradas) si es solo una fuente la alterada pues debes buscar por ahi el capacitor filtro o su carga o algo asi, chaoooo



Del lado del led, me marcó 1.4V aproximadamente y del lado del fototransistor me marcó 0.7V. Cuando medí continuidad en el optoacoplador, del lado del led, me marcó infinito en sentido inverso y unos 600 en sentido directo.

Del lado del fototransistor me marcó infinito en ambos sentidos. Me aconsejan cambiarlo?

Salu2!



Acabo de revisar el puente de diodos, estos resultados obtuve:

Entre cualquier pin de CA a la salida positiva (cable rojo a CA y cable negro a salida positiva), obtuve continuidad de 470.

Entre cualquier pin de CA a la salida negativa (cable negro a CA y cable rojo a salida negativa), obtuve continuidad de 470

Entre pines de CA obtuve infinito

Entre pines de salida obtuve infinito, en los dos últimos casos se probaron en los dos sentidos y marcaron infinito.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 11, 2014)

Ya cambié el optoacoplador de esa fuente, el voltaje se mantiene igual.

Medí el voltaje en la salida del puente de diodos y hay 165V aproximadamente.

Hay un capacitor de 47uF 50V cerca del integrado PWM STRY6763, ya lo cambié y todo igual


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 25, 2014)

Vengo nuevamente para darles otra noticia y a ver si pueden aconsejarme 

Decidí cambiar lo que equivale a R5 por un preset de 50K.







Según yo así podría variar el voltaje y sí, varía, pero lo hace desde 7.60V hasta 7.63V 

Ya no se que hacer, ya le revisé TODO y no cambia la situación! Estaba experimentando en esa parte de realimentación y el máximo que pude obtener fue un voltaje de 7.69V. Nunca supera los 8V. 

Qué otra cosa puede ser? Ya estoy desistiendo con esa bendita fuente porque NO le encuentro la falla aún, y lo peor de todo es que no hay un esquematico de esa fuente para guiarse. Claro, podría sacar yo el esquemático, pero hay transistores, diodos y capacitores SMD que no se si sean diodos zener, transistores NPN, PNP, el valor de los capacitores...

Ayuda! 

Se me olvidaba:

El preset de 50K originalmente era una resistencia de 10K, pero después lo cambié por una resistencia de 56K y aumento hasta 7.69V pero intenté poner una resistencia más alta todavía y el voltaje cayó a unos 3V, así que decidí dejar la de 56K y nuevamente cambiarla ahora por el preset.


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2014)

Domomation Corp.

El resistor R5 en ese esquema no funciona como ajuste de tensión !!!!!. Solo lo hace como limitador de la corriente que circulara por el led del OptoAcoplador.



Para ajustar la tensión *Vout *se debería operar sobre el divisor de tensión que debería haber en la entrada de referencia del *Error Amp*.


 Sube un esquema mas detallado de los componentes, aunque sea a mano y te comento opciones.




 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 25, 2014)

Bueno, ehm, como te diré, creo es necesario el circuito para que explique mejor en donde puse el preset, ya que ahí sí, ya lo ví bien y sí, es para la limitación de corriente del led. 

Aquí está la parte del opto, salida y el TL431, está corregido, ya que no alcanzaba a ver el puente que va del ánodo del led a VCC. 



La resistencia R5 la había sustituido por un preset pero varía muuuuy poquito.

Donde dice "aquí iba una R" supuestamente iba una resistencia ahí pero no hay nada, originalmente venía así, se puede decir que el pin de referencia del TL431 está a GND únicamente, lo cual, no debe ser así para una fuente SMPS cualquiera...

En un principio creí que estaba mal el circuito dibujado, pero así es!  Muuuuy rara se me hace su configuración comparada con la realimentación de otras fuentes (SMPS).

También, me doy cuenta que modificaba otra parte que no era el voltaje de referencia, es raro que la referencia del TL431 vaya a GND a través de una R de 8.2K y no se haga un divisor resistivo. Pero no le ponía una resistencia porque no lleva ninguna ahí, ni el pegamentito rojo que traen todos los componentes está ahí como para soldar una resistencia SMD.

Es muuuy rara esa parte 

Otra cosa. Las flechas que dicen 7.68V indican donde realicé mediciones ahí, ese es el voltaje que me medía casi todo el tiempo.


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2014)

Domomation Corp.

El pin de referencia del TL431 *no puede ir a masa de ninguna manera*, por otro lado me suena rara la configuración de "*R4*, *R5*, *C2* y *R7*"; lo que me hace pensar que involuntariamente se te ha escapado alguna conexión debajo de las resistencias SMD.


También puede ser que esos 7.68V sea el funcionamiento previo al encendido, suelen llamarlo Stand By en muchos televisores; que significa esto?, que con esa tensión el equipo esta en StandBy y la misma sube a 13V cuando le das la orden de Encendido.


Te dejo el link de la datasheet del *STR-Y6753*.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 25, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Domomation Corp.
> 
> El pin de referencia del TL431 *no puede ir a masa de ninguna manera*, por otro lado me suena rara la configuración de "*R4*, *R5*, *C2* y *R7*"; lo que me hace pensar que involuntariamente se te ha escapado alguna conexión debajo de las resistencias SMD.
> 
> ...



Veamos.

En otro foro leí que puede ser el culpable un regulador que está cerca del micro, era otro modelo pero de la misma marca y serie, así que podría ser una probabilidad de quién originó el problema no? 

Que posiblemente murió el regulador del micro y el micro no recibe la alimentación correcta y por eso los 7.68V no cambian y por eso sólo hay voltaje de Standby. 

Entonces, esos 7.68V pueden ser cuando está en reposo, por eso no sale de ahí, y si el micro da la señal, aumenta a 13V, pero si el regulador del micro está muerto (en caso de que sea así), el micro no está siendo alimentado correctamente y no hay señal del mismo para aumentar a 13V.... AHHHH. Ya me quedó más claro!



> El pin de referencia del TL431 *no puede ir a masa de ninguna manera*



Espérame a que tome una foto de esta parte y verás que no te miento. A mí se me hace que el técnico que lo revisó antes que yo le hizo y deshizo al estéreo, ya que habían soldaduras repasadas y cables planos que se salían por todos lados. Entonces siento que le quitó esa resistencia intencionalmente y otras cosas hizo (muchos dicen que ese técnico les quita cosas a los aparatos y ni dura el aparato reparado). 

De todos modos revisaré nuevamente, tal vez si se me escapó algo y no me he dado cuenta. 

Gracias! Ya sea que ahorita o ya mañana dé noticias de esto


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 26, 2014)

Hola nuevamente.

Siguiendo lo que había dicho anteriormente. Ya localicé los pines de VCC del micro y hay cero voltios en cualquier pin de VCC (62, 99...) o sea que el micro no está siendo alimentado.

En el manual de servicio hay un integrado regulador de 3.3V. Me parece que este es el que alimenta el micro y tiene como identificativo el IC801.

En su pin 2 entran los 13.5V según el manual y salen 3.3V en el pin 3. Peeero, en el pin 2 tengo 5.86V y en el pin 3 tengo 0V.

En el capacitor C822 que es de 3300uF 16V y se ubica en la placa del micro, hay sólo 5.86V. Así que la caída de tensión viene de otro lado. 

Rastrearé esa caída de voltaje y les cuento.

-----------------------------------------

Ya regresé con novedades de esto.

Resulta que la caída venía desde la fuente, por eso los 5V, ya lo solucioné y ahora me entrega los 7.68V originales pero no hay voltaje de salida en ningún regulador (3.3V, 5V, 9V), en todos el voltaje llega, pero no hay salida en ninguno de los reguladores.

Además de verse sospechoso y falto de un capacitor de 100nF el IC804:



Es el regulador de 4V que tiene un diodo al rail o línea de 3.3V y, supongo que con el diodo baja de 4V a unos 3.3V por la juntura PN...

Entonces este mini reguladorcito es el principal sospechoso porque además de regular la línea de 3.3V que parece que va al micro, tiene dos pistas como recalentadas.

Que opinan?

Salu2!


----------



## miborbolla (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola, veo que sigues sin resolver el asunto.

¿Has intentado con una fuente alterna y verificar el funcionamiento del aparato?

¿Nos regalarías una foto de la fuente de poder en cuestión?

¿No sera un diodo schottky que a nivel de multimetro dice que si, pero ya en la realidad no funciona?

O

 ¿La ferrita del núcleo del transformador estrellado?

Aun con sus 7 volts que entrega ahora...

¿Como se comporta cambiando la carga?

Se podría lograr verificarlo, conectando focos o lamparas incandescentes de automóvil en paralelo y ver si mantiene los 7 volts con diferentes cargas de estas lamparas.

Saludos


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 27, 2014)

miborbolla dijo:


> Hola, veo que sigues sin resolver el asunto.



Hola.

Sí, sigo sin resolver el asunto.



> ¿Has intentado con una fuente alterna y verificar el funcionamiento del aparato?



Aún no, pero he estado rastreando todos los reguladores y líneas de +13V y a todas les llega los 7.68V, que, suponiendo que sea el voltaje Standby como habían dicho, estaría bien en ese aspecto.



> ¿Nos regalarías una foto de la fuente de poder en cuestión?



Esta es una, pero espérame para que suba unas más detalladas del lado de la fuente Standby.








> ¿No sera un diodo schottky que a nivel de multimetro dice que si, pero ya en la realidad no funciona?



El diodo Schottky fue reemplazado por otro que funcionaba y el problema persiste.



> ¿La ferrita del núcleo del transformador estrellado?



Parece que no, pero no está de más verla a fondo. Sería que la revise y después les diga si está estrellada.



> ¿Como se comporta cambiando la carga?



Probé poniendole un motor de DC de esos como los que traen las casetteras pero sin la etapa de regulación. El motor gira y el voltaje no varía. Ahora quedaría probar con una carga "más pesada" como la que sugieres.

------

Sospecho que es un regulador o algún componente que tenga que ver en la línea de 3.3V del micro, pues el mismo no tiene alimentación.

Cambié los capacitores electrolíticos cercanos al micro o en la línea de 3.3V pero sigue igual. 

Según estaba buscando el integrado regulador del micro pero no lo encuentro, ya que está confusa la línea de VCC del micro, no se a donde va. 

Algo que quiero comprobar es enviando una señal de "PCONT MAIN" para encender la fuente del ampli clase D para ver si enciende correctamente. Y enviar la otra señal que es "PCONT SUB" para ver qué sucede, supongo el voltaje aumenta a 13V para el resto de reguladores...

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 27, 2014)

Miren este fragmento del esquema del aparato en reparación:



Es el regulador de 4V, que, si notan, esos diodos van al VCC del micro. 

En los voltajes que deben medirse en cada patita tengo:

Pin 1: 0V
Pin 2: 0V (GND)
Pin 3: 1.38V pero no hay capacitor en la placa y las pistas están como cafecitas y toda esa zona se ve como que la embarraron de algo.
Pin 4: 0.8V
Pin 5: 7.68V

Creen que deba cambiarlo?

Según el pin 1 y 5 deben ir a VCC, ambos deben marcar 7.68V pero el pin 1 me marca 0V y también, tiene el pin 1 como volado, o sea que como que se reventó la pastilla de silicio y salió por ahí.

Creen que sea el culpable? (Nuevamente) 

Salu2! 




			
				J2C dijo:
			
		

> El pin de referencia del TL431 no puede ir a masa de ninguna manera, por otro lado me suena rara la configuración de "R4, R5, C2 y R7"; lo que me hace pensar que involuntariamente se te ha escapado alguna conexión debajo de las resistencias SMD.



Tienes toooda la razón, la pista estaba debajo de una SMD, pero el color era tan idéntico al del color verde donde no hay pistas que no se alcanzaba a distinguir 

Pero, bueno, las nuevas mediciones las estoy haciendo porque estoy considerando el voltaje standby que sugeriste, así que la fuente mientras la dejamos a un lado y continuamos investigando el porqué de la falta de 3V3.


----------



## J2C (Sep 27, 2014)

miborbolla dijo:


> ..... ¿La ferrita del núcleo del transformador estrellado? .....


Si así fuese, el integrado del lado vivo (HOT) de la fuente habría *volado* junto al fusible !!!. 






Domonation Corporation dijo:


> ...
> Pin 1: 0V
> Pin 2: 0V (GND)
> Pin 3: 1.38V pero no hay capacitor en la placa y las pistas están como cafecitas y toda esa zona se ve como que la embarraron de algo.
> ...


En el pedazo del esquema que subiste ambos pines deberían estar conectados, puede que la pista sea debajo mismo del integrado como la que encontraste.

No se si cambiarlo directamente, o medir continuidad antes de sacarlo, si no da nada sacarlo con cuidado y ver que pasa con la pista.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 27, 2014)

El pin 1 y 5 supuestamente deben ir conectados a VCC o entre sí. Así que ambos deberían marcar el mismo voltaje pero no... en el pin de VCC marcan los 7.68V y en el pin ON/OFF que es el pin *1* hay cero voltios.

Posiblemente debe estar debajo la pista para que ambos pines se conecten a VCC, para eso debería medir continuidad o algo para comprobar que es así y que no esté abierta. Ya que creo es el único regulador que no está controlado por el micro. Así que debería entregar voltaje, pero no...

-----------

Edit:

Acabo de medir continuidad entre el pin 5 y 1 y *no* hay continuidad! Me marca infinito (un 1 a la *izquierda*).

Será ese el culpable de todo esto?

Salu2! y Gracias por su atención


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2014)

Domomation Corp

No te queda otra que levantar el componente SMD y mirar detenidamente. Has avanzado así que no bajes los brazos  !!!.

Muchas veces suelo usar *esta lupita* para ver ese tipo de detalles.



Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2014)

Eso se llama "lupa de grano" o "cuenta hilos" , según se use en la industria gráfica-fotográfica o en la textil y también tenés las lupas de relojero :

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/lupa-relojero

Saludos !


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 28, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Domomation Corp
> 
> No te queda otra que levantar el componente SMD y mirar detenidamente. Has avanzado así que no bajes los brazos  !!!.
> 
> ...



Si creo que sí, lo último que queda es retirarlo para ver las pistas, ya que, en la foto no se aprecia mucho, pero observando detenidamente alrededor se ven las pistas cafés como cuando un componente se ha calentado mucho o digamos, las pistas recalentadas. Es raro, pero veré si hay algo raro debajo y si el integradito está mal, el problema va a ser conseguirlo.

Salu2! 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso se llama "lupa de grano" o "cuenta hilos" , según se use en la industria gráfica-fotográfica o en la textil y también tenés las lupas de relojero :
> 
> http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/lupa-relojero
> 
> Saludos !



 tengo nada más una lupa de las "convencionales", pero también suelo usar las lentes de los láseres de reproductores viejos, hay unos que tienen las lentes grandes y a veces sirven 

También tengo lentes de cámaras viejas, tienen algunas bastante aumento, ya que no tengo de las lupas que ustedes sugieren. Aunque haré el intento con la que tengo, desoldo y ahorita les cuento qué sucedió 

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 28, 2014)

Ya retiré el IC804 y tuve una sorpresa 

Aparentemente el diseño está al revés!

Miren, este es un fragmento del manual de servicio:



Para que se entienda un poco más:



Así está en el manual de Servicio. Está correcto. PEEERO, ahora viene cómo está en el PCB 



Una vez extraído el componente, medí continuidad en los pads que corresponderían a los pines 1 y 5 (ON/OFF) y *no* hay continuidad! PEEEERO, entre el pin 1 y 4 sí hay! Es más, hay una pista gruesa que une el pin 1 y el 4. 

Respecto al pin 1 y 4, se conectan entre sí el pin *Vout* y el pin *ON/OFF* Pero si la señal para encenderlo viene desde el voltaje de salida, pero si al encender la señal la va a recibir de Vout, pues jamás encendería!

De alguna forma lo diseñaron al revés! Y por más que le busqué y le busqué y nada! Es increíble!

Qué opinan?


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2014)

Domomation Corp


 Revisa bien por que en tus dibujos no es una sola conexión mal, hasta has cambiado el *Vin* por el *Vout*.


 El otro punto a tener en cuenta, es asegurarte que el modelo de manual del equipo *coincida* con el modelo de equipo que tenes sobre la mesa, estos productos orientales cambian de modelos como vos te cambias de ropa en una semana.


 Y asegúrate para que no te pase el error como la vez anterior.





 Saludos, JuanKa..


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 28, 2014)

J2C dijo:


> Domomation Corp
> 
> 
> Revisa bien por que en tus dibujos no es una sola conexión mal, hasta has cambiado el *Vin* por el *Vout*.
> ...



Está bien, revisaré nuevamente, pero el pin Vout (4) y el pin ON/OFF (1) hacen contacto entre sí, el multímetro me marca continuidad entre ambos pads.

Bueno, yo me baso entre el pinout del datasheet 

http://www.datasheets360.com/pdf/-7722142684041898311

Y revisé que los pines coincidan con el símbolo del manual de servicio y sí, coinciden, también en el impreso del manual. Pero en el PCB coincide todo exepto esa parte. 

Se puede decir que si no me equivoqué, cuando reemplace el regulador, lo voy a soldar con las patas hacia arriba. 

Reviso nuevamente, espero sí estar equivocado, pero algo me dice que no. Nada como ver otra vez.


----------



## J2C (Sep 28, 2014)

Domomation Corp

 Para decirte eso me base en la "*Miniatura de Adjuntos*" de tu post *#27* y ahí se ve todo cambiado: +13 ,  +4 y GND.



 Algo paso y no entro en más detalles por que quien tiene el equipo con problemas delante y el esquemático/topográfico eres tu. Solo puedes tu arreglar ese equipo o dejarlo de lado.



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 28, 2014)

Lo que pasa es que así está, espero equivocarme nuevamente, ya que a mí se me complica en placas con serigrafía que cubra las pistas (el serigrafiado blanco). Parece que invertí las pistas de +13 y +4V, pero ya he ubicado muy bien la pista de +13V y 4V, y en los dibujos es representativo 

Pero bueno, ehm. En ese aspecto creo no vale la pena seguir mirando, ya que si antes funcionaba (por lo que recuerdo, ese estéreo estuvo en funcionamiento por más de un mes, y a todo lo que da, ya que su dueño es de hacer un escándalo tremendo con los estéreos)

Entonces, si antes funcionaba, aún con las pistas que parecen estar mal, entonces yo creo que sí están correctas, muy posiblemente obtenga mediciones mal ya que hago las medidas sobre el PCB y pues hay muchos componentes y eso. 

Así que mejor, compruebo ya fuera del PCB el integrado, si está muerto compro otros dos, uno para soldarlo y el otro por si la cajeteo al soldar el otro.



> Solo puedes tu arreglar ese equipo o dejarlo de lado.



Mientras me peleaba con la fuente, creéme que ya estaba dándome por vencido, hasta que mencionaste lo del voltaje standby, por eso mismo ya estoy hasta acá 
Y si me hubiera dado por vencido, hubiera cometido un error, ya que el aparato no es mío y esperan que lo arregle, ya que de alguna forma esperan verlo vivo de nuevo.

Salu2!


----------



## Sr. Domo (Sep 30, 2014)

Hoy fuí a preguntar por el integradito muerto a República del Salvador y estas son las respuestas, en orden de mayor veces la misma respuesta (1...2..):

1. No lo manejan
2. No lo tienen
3. No lo conocen!

Eso quiere decir que tendré que hacer algo para sacar 4V de la línea de +13V. Ustedes saben de algún regulador de 4V? 
Pregunté en los locales pero no saben de algun regulador que pueda reemplazarlo, en caso de que no sepan de alguno "conocido" pues lo haré con un LM317 (no quisiera, por motivos de espacio), pero antes me gustaría saber si Uds. saben de un regulador de 4V que sea más conocido que el que fuí a preguntar (TK11140CSC).

Salu2! y gracias a todos por su atención y paciencia que han tenido conmigo


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 4, 2014)

Hola nuevamente señores 

Tengo malas noticias...

Resulta que a falta de este reguladorcito SMD, tuve que hacer un regulador con el famoso LM317 y con sus resistencias para tener 4V a la salida. 

Entonces, lo armé en una placa perforada porque las impresiones me fallaron, así que lo probé y todo de las mil maravillas, 4V exactos y cero calentamiento ni con carga de 470 ohm a 12V de salida.

Entonces, busqué la pista de +13V y conecté el pin Vin del regulador, después el GND y el Vout, comprobé que todo esté correcto y procedí a conectar el estéreo, que pasó? NADA! 

El estéreo no enciende nadita, sigue como antes. Peeeero, aquí algo muy raro:

El regulador con carga de 470 ohm ni siquiera entibiaba, e instalado en el estéreo se calienta al grado de quemar. Toqué levemente el micro (IC500) y estaba caliente, no tanto como el regulador pero estaba caliente, tal vez unos 50° marcaba el dedómetro 

Como ví que el regulador soltaba olorcito a "recalentado" entonces desconecté el estéreo nuevamente y revisé por segunda vez muy detenidamente las conexiones, se desoldó el cable de Vout al mover el regulador pero lo volví a soldar, esta vez al positivo del C829 para que tenga un mejor agarre.

Conecté el estéreo a la red y siguió igual, nada de nada, bien caliente el regulador a los pocos segundos y el micro también caliente.

Se me ocurrió ver si es que entregaba los 4V que deben ser, así que desconecté el cable de salida de voltaje y conecté el estéreo nuevamente, medí la salida y hay 4V exactos, a veces varía unos 30mV como mucho y el regulador está frío, pero nada más lo conecto a la línea de 4V y vuelve a calentarse deliberadamente.

Mi primera conclusión es:

Debido al alto consumo que hay por parte de la línea de 4V, siento que el regulador original que soporta 200mA, se recalentó al grado de entrar en corto el transistor de potencia interno y posiblemente le haya metido los +13V directos, menos 0.7V de la caída del diodo D507, unos 12.3V directitos al micro de 3.3V.

Ya que como había mencionado antes, en la zona del regulador se ve como si se hubieran recalentado las pistas de ahí, tienen un tono ligeramente café.

Así que posiblemente un consumo excesivo por parte del micro se cargó el regulador y le dió un voltaje mucho mayor. ¿Porqué el micro? Ah porque ese regulador alimenta únicamente al micro.

Entonces, a la hora de conectar un regulador de mayor capacidad de corriente sólo se calienta como plancha pero no se quema y el micro se calienta también, pero antes que de que se caliente como plancha el micro, el regulador se muere.

Qué opinan? Será el micro el que falló? ya que ni la luz de standby se enciende.

Lo que sí, hay unas resistencias para los leds de las bocinas que están todas negras, pero eso ya es de otro regulador tipo switching


----------



## J2C (Oct 4, 2014)

.



*RIP*



*QEPD*




 Saludos, JuanKa.-
 P.D.: Lo siento Domomation Corp., ese equipo ha pasado al descanso eterno.-


----------



## Sr. Domo (Oct 4, 2014)

Si.... 

Y lo peor, no era mío, el verdadero problema será explicarle al dueño del fallecido, el dueño (dueña para ser más exactos) estaba esperanzada a que sobreviviera, a que sacara adelante su preciado equipo, pero no. Ahora sí "hicimos todo lo posible.... lo sentimos" y hablo en plural porque de alguna forma todos ayudaron en la reparación.

De todas formas, pasó a mejor vida pero quedamos que si pasaba esto le haría un sistema de audio para sus bafles de este estéreo para que no queden arrumbados, tal vez se aprovecharán los amplis clase D que trae.

En fin.... Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda, especialmente a tí J2C o JuanKa porque estuviste todo el tiempo atento 

Creanme que sin la colaboración de todos ustedes, jamás hubiera sabido que la falla venía de donde menos se esperaba y seguiría echándole la culpa a la pobre fuente switching.

Al mismo tiempo que crecía este hilo, leía otros articulos y anécdotas y todo eso acerca de los estéreos de esta serie Genezi en otros foros y webs, y en unos de esos tantos hilos leí que esa serie salió con ciertos defectos en común, y en un hilo hablaban de algo similar a lo que pasó y fue el micro el que estaba muerto, si no mal recuerdo, un regulador también estaba muerto y el sintoma era el mismo que presentaba este estéreo.

Bueno... pues ya no queda mas que hacer más que rearmarlo y guardarlo para que quedemos deacuerdo en qué se va a hacer, si se deja así o le armo un ampli de audio basado en la SMPS que trae.

Nuevamente, muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo y atención 

Salu2!


----------



## chrly001 (Nov 1, 2016)

Sr. Domo dijo:


> Bueno, ehm, como te diré, creo es necesario el circuito para que explique mejor en donde puse el preset, ya que ahí sí, ya lo ví bien y sí, es para la limitación de corriente del led.
> 
> Aquí está la parte del opto, salida y el TL431, está corregido, ya que no alcanzaba a ver el puente que va del ánodo del led a VCC.
> 
> ...



estoy interesado en este circuito tengo una fuente de equipo sony nose el modelo, pero quiero saber cuanta potencia tiene estos 13v? cuanto amperaje.. estoy interesado en reciclar esta fuente para conectar una cd player. audio de automobil


----------

